# Work sharp 3000 at HD



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

You can get the Work sharp 3000 at Home Depot for $62.25 on-line only. They are sold out, but will honor a back order till Jan. 5, 2011.
Time to get it, now.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Cancellation emails incoming.

The WS2000 I ordered seems to be on it's way though.


----------



## dupont6480 (Dec 24, 2010)

Be advised: You will be receiving another e-mail stating they no longer carry that item and are not going to purchase anymore. Your order is cancelled. I know because I just spent 2 hours on the phone with HD corporate after receiving a cancellation of my order. I was able to get a $100.00 gift card after working through 3 supervisors however.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I just want to say it pays off BIG time to read the forum all the time  Gene and I got one for 17.oo bucks ( WS3000 ) from Sears if I recall..because of a type O on the web page..  I got in the truck and picked it up in less than 1 hour..when the doors opens on a opportunity you must open the door ..  but you must listen for the knock on the door....

==========

========


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Dear Valued Customers,

On behalf of the entire Homedepot.com Team, we sincerely apologize for the inconvenience and frustration this issue has caused. We offered the Wood Sharp 3000 on our site at a closeout price during our Clearance Event promotion. Due to an overwhelming response for the item, we regrettably oversold and subsequently cancelled your order. 

We are reaching out to all customers affected via email to resolve this issue. To make this right, we’ve partnered with Darex to secure inventory to fulfill your original order. This inventory will become available over the next 30 business days. If you are still interested in the item, please contact our Homedepot.com Resolutions Team at 1-877-467-3057 within the next 10 days and reference your original order number. Hours of operation are Monday – Friday 7:00 a.m. – 8:00 p.m. & Saturday/Sunday 8:00 a.m. – 5:00 p.m., CST. We are awaiting your call and look forward to serving you.

Sincerely,
Tish Poullard
HomeDepot.com Resolutions Manager


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Tommy, be sure to let us know if the follow thru with this.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I just got my letter from HD and you can be assured that I have my conformation number and will call in the morning. Well me and about half a million others.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Its a done deal with 4-6 wks before shippin


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

It will be worth the wait Tommy.... I love mine :sold:


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

bump for those who may have missed it


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Good deal Tommy. Glad they came thru for you.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

I don't love it but I like it too 

======



Bob N said:


> It will be worth the wait Tommy.... I love mine :sold:


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I called this afternoon, talked to Jonathon my order has been reinstated and I have a new conformation number, so I will just wait and see.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I gotta say, this speaks well for the folks at WorkSharp! And Perhaps HD for repsonding as they have. It must have been one heck of a uproar!!!


----------



## dupont6480 (Dec 24, 2010)

I received mine from Home Depot ($73 with shipping) on Wednesday. Already sharpened my chisels. This is GREAT! Thanks again for the tip!! Hats off to Darex and Home Depot for coming thru on this.


----------

